# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Sigue la tala

## Bruno Cillóniz

Anualmente el Perú pierde 220 millones de dólares a causa de la tala ilegal de madera, por lo que desde enero pasado el Organismo de Supervisión de los Recursos Forestales y de Fauna Silvestre (Osinfor) inició la fiscalización de más de siete millones de hectáreas de bosques de producción permanente. En el Perú existen 556 concesiones forestales maderables, que equivalen a 7,1 millones de hectáreas. La nueva etapa de supervisiones se inició el 28 de enero en concesiones forestales de Tahuamanu, Madre de Dios.  *Fuente: La Primera*    Temas similares: Artículo: Uva peruana incursiona en nuevos mercados y sigue su demanda en Europa Artículo: Brack: Tala ilegal se ha controlado casi al 100% en la Amazonía y bosques secos del norte El censo agropecuario sigue en Stand By Café sigue liderando agroexportaciones del Perú, afirma Minag Advierten reducción de agua del río Aspuzana por tala de árboles

----------

